# Anyone going out Mon or Tues?



## dday (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey all, anyone headed out Mon or Tuesday? I'm anxious to try out some of my flies on some steelies. Anyone interested?

(I have yet to catch one), so woulnd't mind joining up with some one. Any of the rivers is fine with me. 

Thanks,

DDay


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

........................


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Tom, Glad to see that you made it. Hows the fishing up that way? We need to get out again at some point or another this year.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Apr 5, 2004)

I might be interested in the Chagrin or Grand.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Zfish said:


> Tom, Glad to see that you made it. Hows the fishing up that way? We need to get out again at some point or another this year.


True..we need to get out I'm doing something on saturday, and maybe floating the clearfrok or floating for steelhead if not floating give me a call on my cell 330-958-1350


----------



## j_blocker1 (Apr 6, 2004)

wishh i could get away for some week day fishing this week, kinda hammered.

glad you made it tom, hope you enjoy.

going to the clean up on saturday?

J


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..I'm instructing FF, Fly Tying the whole weekend!


----------



## dday (Apr 7, 2004)

WD i know the weather is looking lousy, but I'm available Tues or Wed morning if you're interested. Chagrin or Grand is fine with me, have not fished those yet. 

007 (Tom) we traded pm's before. Never did get out on the river, will have to some time.

back to tying more flies and go Flyers!! (ha, I crack myself up)

DDay


----------



## Worm Drowner (Apr 5, 2004)

Hmmm......it's raining now and supposed to rain Tues & Wed. I gotta think that the rivers might not be in the best of shape, not blown, but muddy. The Chagrin has dropped quite a bit and the fish are in the deeper holes. The Grand might be the best bet. Let's shoot for maybe Wednesday. Play it by ear.


----------



## dday (Apr 7, 2004)

Sounds good to me. I have to do some paperwork tomorrow, but will do my anti-rain dance tomorrow.

any suggestions on some last minute flies to tie?

thanks,
dday


----------

